# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Tour Hà Nội - Ninh Bình - Tuần Châu - Yên Tử - Hạ Long 5N giảm 1,5tr

## travelvietnam

*Cong ty du lich FIDITOUR

Giá:   11.995.000 giảm còn  10.495.000 
Thời gian đi:   5 ngày 4 đêm. 
Phương tiện:   Hàng không 
Ngày khởi hành:   Thứ 4 hàng tuần 
Điện thoại hỗ trợ:  Hoa: 0908.084.385; Bong: 0974.938.466; Han: 0954.014.732; That: 0937.700.369 
Chat:fiditour.touronline3

**Thời gian kuyến mãi: Thời gian áp dụng từ ngày 23/2 – 23/4.*
*
Đây Hồ Gươm, Hồng Hà, Hồ Tây… Đây lắng hồn núi sông ngàn năm, đây Thăng Long, đây Đông Đô, đây Hà Nội - Hà Nội mến yêu!. Cho dù với tên gọi nào, Ha Noi vẫn luôn có sức quyến rũ đặc biệt khách du lich khắp nơi. Đến với Hà Nội để tự hào và thêm yêu mảnh đất ngàn năm văn hiến này. Từ Thăng Long - Hà Nội tìm về cố đô Hoa Lư - Ninh Bình, ta như được hiểu thêm, tự hào và tri ân những bậc tiền nhân đã gầy công dựng nước và giữ nước.

Chuyến đi còn đưa* *khách du lich** đến với một SaPa lãng mạn ẩn hiện trong mây; một di sản thiên nhiên thế giới Hạ Long kỳ vĩ, một Tuần Châu rực rỡ trên mặt biển Đông và một non thiêng Yên Tử huyền bí vẫn còn đang lưu giữ nhiều di tích lịch sử với mệnh danh đất tổ Phật Giáo Việt Nam.*  

* Ngày 01: SÀI GÒN – BẮC NINH - DU LICH HA NOI*


Du lich Ha Noi - Tour du lich Ha Noi - Cong ty du lich tai Ha Noi


khách du lich tập trung tại phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất (cột số 14, ga đi trong nước) đón chuyến bay đi Hà Nội. Xe và HDV đón khách du lich tại sân bay, về Hà Nội.
Khởi hành đi Bắc Ninh, tham quan:
• Đền Đô (Đền Lý Bát Đế) thờ 8 vị vua nhà Lý với một vương triều vàng son và giai đoạn lịch sử rực rỡ của dân tộc.
• Đình Đình Bảng, một công trình kiến trúc giàu tính dân tộc, chạm khắc trang trí điêu luyện tinh xảo, chau chuốt, hài hoà,…
Về Hà Nội ăn trưa, nhận phòng khách sạn. chiều tham quan:
• Hồ Hoàn Kiếm (Tháp Bút, tháp Rùa, cầu Thê Húc, Đền Ngọc Sơn)
• Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám – Trường đại học đầu tiên của Việt Nam
Ăn tối. khách du lich có thể thư thả dạo quanh Hà Nội – 36 Phố Phường để khám phá cuộc sống của Hà Nội về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội.

* Ngày 02: DU LICH HA NOI – THỦ ĐÔ NGÀN NĂM VĂN HIẾN*


Du lich Ha Noi - Tour du lich Ha Noi - Cong ty du lich tai Viet Nam


Ăn sáng, khách du lich tham quan:
• Viếng Lăng Hồ Chủ Tịch. (khách du lich ăn mặc lịch sự khi viếng Lăng Bác).
• khách du lich vẫn có thể tham quan: Phủ Chủ Tịch, Nhà sàn, Ao Cá, Chùa Một Cột,…
Trả phòng khách sạn, ăn trưa, chiều tham quan:
• Hồ Tây – Đền Quán Thánh, Việt Nam Quốc Tự.
• Ghé mua đặc sản tại chợ Đồng Xuân.
Ăn buffet tối tại Nhà hàng Sen Tây Hồ. Nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội.

* Ngày 03: DU LICH HA NOI – DU LICH NINH BINH – TRÀNG AN – BÁI ĐÍNH*


Du lich Ha Noi - Tour du lich Ha Noi - Cong ty du lich tai Can Tho


Ăn sáng, khởi hành đi du lich Ninh Binh, trên đường ngắm cảnh vùng nông thôn Bắc bộ Việt nam. Đến Ninh Bình. Tham quan:
• Khu du lịch Tràng An - nơi những dãy núi đá vôi, thung lũng và những sông ngòi đan xen tạo nên một không gian huyền ảo, kỳ bí. Ngồi trên chiếc thuyền nhỏ, khách du lich có thể tham quan các hang động nằm trong khu lịch Tràng An, để rồi phải trầm trồ trước bất ngờ này đến bất ngờ khác với biết bao nhũ đá đủ hình dáng, màu sắc lung linh.
• Cố Đô Hoa Lư – kinh đô của nước Đại Cồ Việt cách đây hơn 10 thế kỷ, thăm đền vua Đinh, vua Lê đươc xây dựng trên nền Cố cung xưa.
Ăn trưa. Xe đưa đoàn đến:
• Viếng Chùa Bái Đính- ngôi chùa nổi tiếng với nhiều kỷ lục: Khu
chùa có diện tích rộng nhất (107ha); Tượng Phật bằng đồng lớn nhất Đông Nam Á; Hai quả chuông lớn nhất Đông Nam Á: 36 và 27 tấn; Chùa có nhiều tượng La Hán nhất với 500 vị bằng đá cao hơn đầu người.
Trở về Hà Nội. Ăn tối. Tự do khám phá Hà Nội về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Hà Nội.

* Ngày 04: DU LICH HA NOI – DU LICH HA LONG – DI SẢN THIÊN NHIÊN THẾ GIỚI*


Du lich Ha Noi - Tour du lich Ha Noi - Cong ty du lich tai Ha Noi


Ăn sáng, khởi hành đi du lich Ha Long.
Đến Hạ Long, khách du lich xuống du thuyền ăn trưa, bắt đầu chuyến tham quan Vịnh Hạ Long - Di sản thiên nhiên Thế Giới đã được UNESCO công nhận với các thắng cảnh:
• Hang Dấu Gỗ
• Động Thiên Cung
• Hòn Gà Chọi
• Hòn Đỉnh Hương
Xe đón tại bến tàu, đưa về khách sạn nhận phòng.
Ăn tối. Đưa đoàn đến tham quan khu du lịch quốc tế Tuần Châu. Tại đây, khách du lich có thể xem chương trình biểu diễn nhạc nước đầy màu sắc (chi phí tự túc).

* Ngày 05: DU LICH HA LONG – DU LICH HA NOI – SÀI GÒN*

 

 Ăn sáng và trả phòng, xe đưa khách du lich đến Uông Bí, tham quan:
• Núi Yên Tử - Kinh Đô Phật Giáo Của Nước Đại Việt cách đây hơn 700 năm với Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm, chùa giải oan…
Dùng cơm trưa, tiếp tục về Hà Nội, đoàn dừng chân tại Hải Dương thưởng thức và mua đặc sản bánh đậu xanh.
Xe đưa khách du lich ra sân bay Nội Bài, đón chuyến bay về Sài Gòn. Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc chương trình, chia tay – hẹn ngày tái ngộ.
(Giờ bay, giờ xe lửa & thứ tự chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp với tình hình thực tế của chuyến đi)

**Chuyến bay dự kiến :
VN1166 SGNHAN 05:30 – 07:30
VN1157 HANSGN 18:00 – 20:00*

** Điều kiện ràng buộc áp dụng đối với giá tour du lich khuyến mãi:*

- Thời gian áp dụng từ ngày 23/2 – 23/4.
- Áp dụng cho các vé xuất trước 10 ngày tour khởi hành.
- Không được phép hoàn/hủy vé. Nếu hủy, vé máy bay sẽ bị phạt 100%.
- Không được phép thay đổi họ tên, đặt chỗ, lộ trình.

Theo du lich Viet Nam

----------

